# Finger schmerzen beim Downhill



## freddeinallah (10. Juni 2012)

Hi

Also ich hab das Problem dass ich wenn ich für längere Zeit etwas holpigere Downhilltrails fahre, sehr starke Schmerzen in den Finger bekomme. Nach einer Weile tut es richtig weh und das Ausstrecken geht fast gar nicht mehr. Erst dachte ich vielleicht ist es ein Magnesiummangel und hab ein paar Magnesiumtabletten genommen, aber das hat nur minimal geholfen. Ich fahre momentan ein recht hartes Setup, da ich eig eher die Flowlines fahre aber ich hätte auch ein weiches was ich einbauen kann. Mit dem Reifendruck hab ich auch schon rumgespielt, also ich hab die Luft rausgelassen, hat einiges geholfen, ist aber immer noch da.

Ich muss dazu sagen dass ich ca 2 Wochen verletzungsbedingt nicht gefahren bin und erst seit 2 Tagen wieder richtig fahre.

Ja hat hier jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und weiß Abhilfe?

Gruß Fred


----------



## marten-spaten (10. Juni 2012)

Wenn es nicht medizinisch bedingt ist, evtl dann psychologisch? Angst, am Lenker festkrallen? Oder eben orthopädisch. 
Wenn man in einer Aufbauphase ist z.B. und einem Kraft fehlt kann das auch passieren.
Neue Griffe vieleicht die dicker sind ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (10. Juni 2012)

Das ist früher oder später eigentlich ganz normal.

Es liegt an den verkrampften Händen. Das kann durch schlechte Griffergonomie stark verstärkt werden. Aber natürlich hängt das auch an der Länge und der Ruppigkeit der Strecke: Wenn man sich in den Alpen einen ruppigen 1000hm-DH runterheizt, hat das Problem glaube ich jeder. Bei weniger ruppigen Strecken, kann man den Lenker streckenweise auch mal lockerer festhalten. In Stein/Wurzelfeldern aber nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen. Wirklich "krampfhaft" festhalten ist aber nie sinnvoll oder nötig.


----------



## chem (10. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht passt das hier ganz gut -> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Functional-Grip-Training-for-Mountain-Biking-2012.html


----------



## freddeinallah (10. Juni 2012)

chem schrieb:


> Vielleicht passt das hier ganz gut -> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Functional-Grip-Training-for-Mountain-Biking-2012.html



Ja Danke werde ich mal ausprobieren.



flyingscot schrieb:


> Das ist früher oder später eigentlich ganz normal.
> 
> Es liegt an den verkrampften Händen. Das kann durch schlechte Griffergonomie stark verstärkt werden. Aber natürlich hängt das auch an der Länge und der Ruppigkeit der Strecke: Wenn man sich in den Alpen einen ruppigen 1000hm-DH runterheizt, hat das Problem glaube ich jeder. Bei weniger ruppigen Strecken, kann man den Lenker streckenweise auch mal lockerer festhalten. In Stein/Wurzelfeldern aber nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen. Wirklich "krampfhaft" festhalten ist aber nie sinnvoll oder nötig.



Ja ich fahre momentan im Whistler Bikepark, fahre aufgrund eines defekten Dämpfers keine großen Sprünge, dh ich fahre eig nur noch die Dh Strecken. lockerlassen ist eig nicht drin  da es in der regel sehr verzweigt und ruppig ist. Kumpel hat gemeint das passiert wenn man so fest drückt, dass es die Knöchel richtig rausdrückt aber ich fahre eig eher nicht so verkrampft . Richtig seltsame Sache 



marten-spaten schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht medizinisch bedingt ist, evtl dann psychologisch? Angst, am Lenker festkrallen? Oder eben orthopädisch.
> Wenn man in einer Aufbauphase ist z.B. und einem Kraft fehlt kann das auch passieren.
> Neue Griffe vieleicht die dicker sind ?



Psychologisch ist es auf keinen Fall, DH bin ich gewöhnt und Angst habe ich eig nur noch vor großen Drops und nassen Nortshores...
Kraft könnte sein, aber ich versuch auch mal vor der Fahrt ein bisschen zu dehnen und warm zu machen, vielleicht hilft das was. Griffe sind eig relativ weich, daran dürfte es nicht liegen. Ich könnte heute mal versuchen den Winkel der Bremshebel ein bisschen zu verstellen vielleicht hilft das was.


Und vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Anselmus (10. Juni 2012)

Hatte das Problem auch mal, das mir nach ruppigen Passagen die Finger wehtaten. Bei mir hat es geholfen, die Bremshebel näher an den Lenker zu stellen, so dass ich entspannter mit dem Zeigefinger drankomme. Hat sich auf die ganze Hand ausgewirkt...


----------



## marten-spaten (10. Juni 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Hatte das Problem auch mal, das mir nach ruppigen Passagen die Finger wehtaten. Bei mir hat es geholfen, die Bremshebel näher an den Lenker zu stellen, so dass ich entspannter mit dem Zeigefinger drankomme. Hat sich auf die ganze Hand ausgewirkt...



Jopp,sehr richtig. 2 Sachen dieser Art die das mitbeeinflussen können.
Der Finger muß mit dem Teil mit der er Kraft auf den Hebel entwickelt den Hebel auch umschliessen können. Das letzte Glied vom Finger wäre zu wenig und wenn der Hebel fast schon den Lenker berührt ist das auch schlecht.
Zu dicke Griffe haben auch negativen Einfluss auf die Kraft der Hand, da bei zu dicken Griffen man mehr Kraft benötigt um den Lenker festzuhalten. Umgekehrt würden zu dünne Griffe auch nicht gerade zur Entspannung beitragen. Korrekte Ausrichtung der Lenkerkrümmung ist nicht ganz so wichtig aber gehört auch dazu.


----------



## mastervier (10. Juni 2012)

Es gib von Ergon auch Freeride Griffe. Fahre die selber und finde die auch recht gut. Zudem helfen auch starke Bremsen und eben die Bremsgriffe möglichst nahe am Lenker.


----------



## freddeinallah (11. Juni 2012)

ich habe heute mal den Bremspunkt hin zum Lenker verstellt, die Bremsen stärker gemacht und die Bremshebel mehr nach unten gestellt. Hab ein wenig trainiert, und versucht nach langen Passagen mal eine kurze Pause zu machen und die Finger kurz zu dehnen und zu entspannen. Ich hab ein Bike Instructor gefragt was der dazu meint und er gab mir den Rat einfach täglich ein paar Fingerdehnübungen zu machen. Frühs und abends.

War schon deutlich besser als sonst, allerdings bin ich nicht lange gefahren weil ich auf der DH iwo meine Kette verloren hab 

Danke an alle Antworten


----------



## Tesla71 (11. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte das Problem auch. Bei mir hat es geholfen, die Bremshebel ein Stück weit von den Griffen weg zu montieren. Sieht jetzt so aus, wie das Bild oben auf der Seite und seitdem habe ich 0 Probleme.

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/bike_wissen/bremshebel-einstellen/a609.html


----------



## marten-spaten (11. Juni 2012)

Die Bremsgriffe sollte man in etwa so einstellen das der Finger bei bester Kraftentfaltung mit seiner Krümmung den Hebel umschliesst. Natürlich mag das jeder ein wenig Individuell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (11. Juni 2012)

Auch mir geht es noch immer so. Schau mal in meinen Thread vom August 2011: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=541592

Und noch ein Thread, ausgehend von einer Griff-Diskussion gesehen, da wurde vom Arzt diagnostiziert, dass das ein typisches Problem beim Klettern sei - "Ringband-Entzündung"http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=540901 (insbes. #30)


----------



## freddeinallah (11. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte davor ein paar Gopro Videos gemacht und hab jetzt mal auf meine Handhaltung geachtet. Irgendwie sieht die nicht so gesund aus. Sieht finde ich so abgeknackt aus, hat sich aber dank der Bremsverstellung geändert.
Hier damit ihr wisst wovon ich rede:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chem (11. Juni 2012)

Sieht eigentlich nicht ungewöhnlich aus.


----------



## freddeinallah (11. Juni 2012)

Ja kommt nicht so ganz rüber. Ich finde dass das halt so abgeknackt aussieht. Die Hand und der Arm ist keine Linie. Und wenn man mal Bilder von zb Sam Hill anschaut dann bildet sein Arm und seine Handposition immer eine gerade Linie.
Versteht ihr? Ist schwer auszudrücken


----------



## flyingscot (11. Juni 2012)

Das hängt davon ab, wie stark zur Seite angewinkelt man üblicherweise fährt und natürlich von der Kröpfung und der Breite des Lenkers.

Deshalb halte ich die sehr großen Kröpfungen der Lenker für ziemlich sinnfrei, da die Theorie dazu davon ausgeht, dass man die Arme quasi gar nicht nach außen anwinkelt. Bei Anfängern und normalen "Radfahrern" mag das noch stimmen, bei eingefleischten MTBlern aber sicher nicht, egal ob CCler oder DHler.


----------



## tadea nuts (11. Juni 2012)

Hast Du einfach Schmerzen in den Fingern oder ein Taubheitsgefühl? Treten die Schmerzen nur beim Biken auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marten-spaten (11. Juni 2012)

Auf den ersten Blick sieht das ganz ok aus.
Aber ich glaube in dem Fall auch nicht das Fingerschmerzen und Handgelenkschmerzen & Position direkt voneinander abhängig sind. 
Wenn man nur nach der Anatomie geht würde ich das so beschreiben:
Handgelenkschmerzen: Lenkerkrümmung, Griffart, evtl. Vorbaulänge.
Fingerschmerzen: Griffumfang, Bremshebelabstand.
Je nach Konstitution sollte man also unterschiedliche Dinge berücksichtigen, angefangen mit der Schulter,- und Lenkerbreite. Dann gehts weiter bei der Lenkerkrümmung ( wo zeigt sie hin?) und den Griffen. Bremshebelabstand (gezogen,ungezogen).


----------



## freddeinallah (12. Juni 2012)

tadea nuts schrieb:


> Hast Du einfach Schmerzen in den Fingern oder ein Taubheitsgefühl? Treten die Schmerzen nur beim Biken auf?



Schmerzen. Gerade bei heftigen Bremsrillen vor Kurven usw. und ja bisher nur beim biken.



marten-spaten schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick sieht das ganz ok aus.
> Aber ich glaube in dem Fall auch nicht das Fingerschmerzen und Handgelenkschmerzen & Position direkt voneinander abhängig sind.
> Wenn man nur nach der Anatomie geht würde ich das so beschreiben:
> Handgelenkschmerzen: Lenkerkrümmung, Griffart, evtl. Vorbaulänge.
> ...



Ich hab relativ große Hände vielleicht sollte ich die bremshebel mal weiter nach vorne stellen.

Ich bin heute den kompletten Tag gefahren und nach der 5. Abfahrt waren die Schmerzen schon wieder sehr stark. Nicht so krass wie am Anfang aber immer noch sehr unangenehm.

Gruß Fred


----------



## marten-spaten (12. Juni 2012)

Und was waren das für Schmerzen genau? Was tat weh: Muskel, Knochen, Sehnen ?
Tun Dir beide Hände gleicher Maßen weh?
Wie bremst Du? Kurz und schnell oder lang und wenig? 
Wie gut sind Deine Bremsen? (Auf dem Foto entnehme ich Hayes Bremsen)
Welche Scheibengröße fährst Du vorne und hinten? 
Wieviel wiegt Dein Rad und Du selbst ?
Und welche Gewichtung gibst Du auf die einzelnen Bremsen? (Also vorne 60% hinten 40% der Leistung oder so....)
Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber wenn Du 2 Wochen Pause gemacht hast, würde ich Dir empfehlen mal ein Arzt aufzusuchen und das mal untersuchen zu lassen. (Vieleicht hast Du eine Sehnscheidenentzündung verschleppt?)
Ansonsten läßt sich noch sagen das Deine Bremsen so giftig sein sollten im DH, das Du das Bike aus voller Fahrt mit 1 maximal 2 Finger stoppen können solltest. Sagen wir mal Du bremst mit 2 Fingern (was nicht wenige machen) dann bleiben wieviel Finger genau übrig um den Lenker festzuhalten??? Genau, nur 3. Davon ist der kleine Finger der Schwächste und untrainiert wie kein anderer.
Aber auch die Bremstechnik entscheidet über Speed und Zeit oder eben auch über Erholung. 70% Deiner Bremsleistung bekommst Du vorne und nur 30% hinten. Davon ab neigt das Hinterrad zum rutschen und das Vorderrad zum schieben. Trotzdem ist das Vorderrad Dein Liebling, weil wenn man es kräftig und kurz auf optimalem Untergrund runterbremst brauchst Du deutlich weniger Bremsweg und obendrein entscheidet man auch darüber an welcher Stelle genau man überhaupt bremsen will, was einen von unliebsamen Bremswellen befreien kann.

   Der letzte Tip ist aber der Wichtigste: brems nicht soviel


----------



## freddeinallah (13. Juni 2012)

marten-spaten schrieb:


> Und was waren das für Schmerzen genau? Was tat weh: Muskel, Knochen, Sehnen ?
> Tun Dir beide Hände gleicher Maßen weh?
> Wie bremst Du? Kurz und schnell oder lang und wenig?
> Wie gut sind Deine Bremsen? (Auf dem Foto entnehme ich Hayes Bremsen)
> ...



Die Schmerzen kommen eher aus den Sehnen bei beiden Händen aber manchmal auch von den unteren Muskeln. Ich bremse eher lang und wenig aber das varriert. In Whistler ist das so gemacht dass du auf jeder Komplettabfahrt ca 5 verschiedene Trails befährst. Also von DH bis Flowtrail ist alles dabei. Da bremst man von schnell und effektiv im DH bis gar nicht oder nur wenig und konstant auf den Flowtrails. Bremsen sind sehr gut, sind Avid Elixier, neu entlüftet und neue Beläge. Scheibengröße beide 200 oder 203mm. Rad dürfte um die 20 ich um die 80 kommen. Und Gewichtung ist so ca 60% vorne 40% hinten. Pause hab ich nicht wegen meiner Hand gemacht sondern wegen einer schweren Prellung. Gegen die Sehnscheidenentzündung spricht, dass ich zwei komplette Abfahrten ohne irgendwelche Beschwerden machen kann. 

Heute war ein Tag frei wegen konstantem Regen aber morgen verstell ich mal den Bremshebel weiter nach vorne.


----------



## freddeinallah (14. Juni 2012)

Ok, Also ich bin gestern 7 Abfahrten gefahren, ohne wirkliche Schmerzen!

Ich habe bisher gemacht: Ein bisschen Finger- und Handgelenktraining, Dann vor jeder Abfahrt kurz die Finger gedehnt, Etwas frontlastiger gefahren und versucht die Finger wenn möglich sofort zu entspannen.
Bremse habe ich steiler eingestellt, damit mein Handgelenk nicht abgeknickt ist während der Fahrt und meine Bremshebel ganz nach vorne gestellt, damit sie leicht zu erreichen sind. Seitdem keine Probleme mehr damit gehabt.

Danke nochmals an alle die geantwortet haben  

Gruß Fred


----------



## marten-spaten (14. Juni 2012)

In diesem Sinne: Wer bremst, verliert!


----------



## FireGuy (15. Juni 2012)

ich hab heute auch endlich einen Durchbruch erlangt. SQlab 711 Griffe und flachere Position der Bremsen.
Dazu schneller fahren und später- härter bremsen, Lenker "locker" lassen

hab nicht nach 2 Abfahrten Probleme bekommen sondern nach 14 in den letzten 2, was sicher schon Müdigkeit und verkrampfteres Halten des Lenkers war


----------



## RedCat (24. August 2013)

Leider habe ich das Problem auch und das schon nach 2x Bikeparkabfahrten und dann tut es echt weh. Komisch ist auch, das es nur an beiden Ringfingern ist, am linken am meisten und am rechten nur ab und zu und zwar dort wo der Uebergang zur Hand auf der Rückseite ist. Kennt jemand das ? Abhilfe, habe einfach eine Schmerztablette und am Abend Salbe rauf aber auf die Dauer kann das auch nicht sein


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (24. August 2013)

Also mir tun die Hände und Finger immer dann weh wenn ich den Lenker zu arg festhalte oder den Lenker anderst halte als sonst.

Verstell doch mal die Position der Bremsgriffe und versuche so deine Handstellung zu ändern das hilft in vielen Fällen auch.

Ich hab jetzt nach dem Griffwechsel auch erst wieder ne Weile rumprobiert bis ich wieder ne angenehme Position hatte in der ich keine Schmerzen bekomme.


----------



## FireGuy (25. August 2013)

Ich habe ja eine neue "Theorie" dazu, nämlich einen zu breiten Lenker

Seit ich den 760mm drauf habe, haben meine Probleme wieder massiv begonnen, geht soweit dass ich rechts nichts mehr greifen kann und eine Woche später das noch in den Fingern spüre

Mit dem Enduro mit 700mm Lenker ist es viel besser

-> aufs DH bike kommt versuchesweise wieder der 710mm Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedCat (25. August 2013)

Ich werde mal mit den Griffen und der Einstellung der Bremsen und evtl der Gabel mal "spielen". Lenkerbreite ist bei mir 720mm

Und ausserdem die Hände sicher noch trainieren


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (25. August 2013)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Ich habe ja eine neue "Theorie" dazu, nämlich einen zu breiten Lenker
> 
> Seit ich den 760mm drauf habe, haben meine Probleme wieder massiv begonnen, geht soweit dass ich rechts nichts mehr greifen kann und eine Woche später das noch in den Fingern spüre
> 
> ...



Das ist bei mir genau anderstrum, mit einem breiteren Lenker komm ich viel besser klar als mit einem schaleren. An was es liegt weiß ich net vielleicht greif ich da anderst.


----------



## peeeti (12. September 2013)

Der Ringfinger ist eher von Schmerzen betroffen, da generell die Sehnen anders sind wie als bei den anderen Fingern. 

Eigenversuch:

Falte die Hände und lass pro Versuch 1 mal die Zeigefinger, Mittelfinger, Ringfinger gegeneinander aufliegen. Und nun versuch jeweil die Finger auseinander zu bewegen. Das geht NICHT bei den Ringfingern, da die Sehnen ganz anders sind und dadurch hauptsächlich die schmerzen kommen.

Wer beim Bremsen irgendwann die Kraft nimma hat in den Zeigefingern muss bessere Bremsen kaufen oder Finger mehr trainieren...

Hab selber die gleichen Problem bei langen Abfahrten (z.B. Schladming) Aber am Geißkopf hab ichs z.B. net....

Faktoren sind: Lenkerbreite, Griffdicke, Winkel der Bremshebel, Stärke der Bremsen, Einstellung der Federgabel (gehört auch viskosität des Federöls dazu), Brems-Druckpunkteinstellung etc.. 

Muss man eigentlich nur rumprobieren wenn man Zeit hat.

Und ja Fahrtechnik wie oben geschrieben ist auch wichtig. Wenn man schneller fährt und später bremst hat man weniger Probleme als biem konstanten Bremsen mit variieren. Aber ich brems auch lieber öfters als das es mich irgendwo drüber haut.


----------



## R.C. (12. September 2013)

peeeti schrieb:


> Falte die Hände und lass pro Versuch 1 mal die Zeigefinger, Mittelfinger, Ringfinger gegeneinander aufliegen. Und nun versuch jeweil die Finger auseinander zu bewegen. Das geht NICHT bei den Ringfingern, da die Sehnen ganz anders sind und dadurch hauptsächlich die schmerzen kommen.



Aehm, doch, das geht genauso mit den Ringfingern. Man muss es nur ueben, wenn es nicht geht (kleiner Finger und Ringfinger teilen sich AFAIK eine Sehne oder sowas in der Art).


----------



## peeeti (12. September 2013)

Ja aber da übt man lang


----------



## m-i-k-e (25. September 2013)

hi. Ich versuche meist in entspannteren Passagen kurz die Hände zu öffnen, dass hilft mir eigentlich auch ganz gut.


----------



## Backyard (26. September 2013)

Ja, das hilft mir auch. Oder halt an Stellen wo man nicht bremsen muss den Finger von der Bremse nehmen.

Zum Thema Training: Seit ich mit dem Sportklettern begonnen habe, sind Finger und Unterarmschmerzen beim Biken nur noch ne schlechte Erinnerung


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Oktober 2013)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Das ist früher oder später eigentlich ganz normal.
> 
> Es liegt an den verkrampften Händen. Das kann durch schlechte Griffergonomie stark verstärkt werden. Aber natürlich hängt das auch an der Länge und der Ruppigkeit der Strecke: Wenn man sich in den Alpen einen ruppigen 1000hm-DH runterheizt, hat das Problem glaube ich jeder. Bei weniger ruppigen Strecken, kann man den Lenker streckenweise auch mal lockerer festhalten. In Stein/Wurzelfeldern aber nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen. Wirklich "krampfhaft" festhalten ist aber nie sinnvoll oder nötig.



Ich bin der Meinung das es zwei unterschiedliche Probleme sind:

1. Wehe Hände, speziell Finger, aufgrund von verkrampfen oder falscher Griffe, falscher Lenkerposition etc. Ist auf dem Hometrail im deutschen Mittelgebirge manchmal nie ein Problem. Auf ruppigen Bikepark-Strecken oder in den Alpen kommt es dann schnell zum Problem.

2. Ermüdung bei langen Abfahrten. Weniger Schmerzen direkt in den Händen. Eher Ermüdung der Unterarmmuskulatur, dadurch Veringerung der Greifkraft.

Lösung:
1. lässt sich nur durch andere Griffe, experimentieren mit Lenkerposition, etc. beheben.Training bringt da nichts.

2. Trainieren.

Punkt 1 kann trotz gutem Trainingsstand eintreten. Habe ich letztens erst schmerzlich erfahren müssen, nach dem Wechsel auf ein neues Bike mit neuem Cockpit.


----------



## peeeti (2. Oktober 2013)

Ja aber ich glaub wir reden hier eher von Downhill/Freeride im Bikepark  (keine Touren)
Da ist das nochmal ne andere Geschichte mit festhalten und festhalten können nach 10 Abfahrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hä? Und wo rede ich von was anderem?


----------



## FireGuy (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab wieder einen Problemfaktor bei mir wegbekommen:  zu breiter Lenker 

Mit dem alten 710mm Lenker hab ich keinerlei Probleme am DH Bike, 700mm am Enduro nach einem Tag im park keine Probleme 

-> Aufs DH Bike ist jetzt mal der 720mm Lenker drauf.


----------



## peeeti (2. Oktober 2013)

Aso hab gedacht du redest von Touren in den Alpen  und da so nen singletrail runterschleichen. Verlesen sry


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Oktober 2013)

Kein Ding. Abgesehen davon sind die Single-Trails hier aber alles andere als anspruchslos und alles andere als erholsam. Die genannten Probleme treten ja aber in der Regel nur auf, wenn man dank Liftunterstützung mehr als ein, zwei Abfahrten am Tag macht. Und unabhängig davon muss man ja unterscheiden in

1. Schmerzen durch Fehlbelastung (meist die schlimmere Variante)

und 

2. Schmerzen durch Ermüdung (eigentlich recht harmlos, man ist halt einfach fertig in den Armen)

Und wenn es wie hier um die Finger geht, kann es sich eigentlich nur um 1. handeln und da bringt Training/abhärten halt einfach nix. Da muss man was an seinem Cockpit ändern.


----------



## DavidP2 (26. Oktober 2013)

Das kommt mit der zeit (bei mir) als ich anfing taten meine finger nach 2-3 königstuhl abfahrten weh, jetzt nach 7-8 spätestens glaube wenigdas das was mit der psyche zutun hat .übrigens fahre ich ein hardtail mit einer 100er gabel


----------



## xrated (26. Oktober 2013)

freddeinallah schrieb:


> Bremsen sind sehr gut, sind Avid Elixier



Also sooooo stark sind die nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free_Rider94 (27. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das es am Anfang der Saison extrem schlimm bei mir ist. Da kann ich mit Glück 10 Abfahrten machen ohne das meine Händer vom Gefühl her absterben. Gegen Ende der Saison bzw. nach meinem Saalbach Urlaub waren 30-40 Abfahrten ohne Schmerzen möglich. Also funktioniert die Abhärtung in gewisser weiße schon. Hab in der Zeit auch nichts am Cockpit geändert!


----------



## Big_Foot (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann euch eine Klimmzugstange empfehlen. 2-3 mal die WOche ein bißchen dran hängen und wenn man stärker wird kann man sich dann auch irgendwann hochziehen 
Für die Hände (Griffkraft) und Unterarme ist es super. 
Letzten Winter regelmäßig damit was gemacht und im Frühjahr im Saalbach-Urlaub keine Probleme gehabt.

Jetzt war ich die letzten Monateetwas faul und am letzten Freitag in Willingen, taten die Händer nach 10 abfahrten so weh, dass Ende war.
Aber der Winter mit dem schlechten Wetter kommt ja, daher haben wir viel Zeit unsere Hände für die nächste Saison richtig fit zu machen. Alles nur eine Frage des Trainings.
Netter Nebeneffekt auch ein perfektes Rückentraning, was wiederum zu einer besseren Grundhaltung auf dem Bike führt.


----------



## SofusCorn (31. Oktober 2013)

Mit so einer Klimmzugstange kann man sich super den Türrahmen kaputt machen. Ich kenn sogar wen, der hat sich einen Zahn damit ausgeschlagen.  Vielleicht hilft ja sowas. Ich denke nämlich auch, dass das viel mit Training/Abhärtung der Hand zu tun hat.


----------



## m-i-k-e (31. Oktober 2013)

Auf langen Strecken gibt es ab und an auch mal flachere passagen in denen man die hände auch kurz öffnen und etwas entspannen kann.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich denke nämlich auch, dass das viel mit Training/Abhärtung der Hand zu tun hat.



Es ist einfach extrem individuell... Man kann sich dann auch durchaus bis zur Knochenhautentzündung abhärten... 
Wenn die Schmerzen, wie ich bereits erwähnt habe, durch Fehlbelastung entstehen bringt abhärten genau gar nix.
Alles andere worüber ihr hier diskutiert sind Schmerzen durch Ermüdung.
Und wenn der TE Schmerzen durch Fehlbelastung hat, bringen eure Tipps überhaupt gar nichts. Ich weiss das aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## ExAlt (12. November 2013)

1.) "BB over BB" - Fahrposition überdenken, dein Bauchnabel (belly button) und damit auch der Körperschwerpunkt in Grundhaltung sollte die meiste Zeit über dem Tretlager sein. Wenn Du dich auf deinen Händen abstützen musst, um nicht nach vorne zu kippen, machst Du was falsch! Bspw. solltest Du eine Vollbremsung hinlegen können, ohne dass Du dich nennenswert am Lenker abstützt (Beinarbeit ist wichtig).
2.) ODI Longnecks oder vergleichbare Griffe kaufen; die müssen auch ohne Handschuhe, bei verschwitzten Händen und wenig Handkraft absolut rutschsicher sein
3.) Richtig bremsen lernen; wenn man ständig schleifen lässt, geht das extrem auf die Gelenke; Bremshebel korrekt einstellen (Winkel und Griffweite), bei vielen ist z.B. der Hebel zu weit vom Lenker entfernt, sodass das letzte Glied des Zeigefingers zu weit abknickt
4.) Bei kaltem Wetter unbedingt lange Handschuhe tragen, sonst kühlt der Fahrtwind die Muskeln und Gelenke aus (dauert nur wenige Sekunden) und die Synovialflüssigkeit wird dickflüssig


----------



## firstspaceape (2. Oktober 2022)

Ich hole das hier nochmal hoch, hatte bei dem letzten Bikepark Besuch starke Schmerzen in den 3 Fingern (siehe Bild). Denke auch mal dank reichlich Bremswellen etc. Sie sind eher im mittleren markierten Bereich. Ich halte auch den Lenker auch oft zu stark fest denke ich, versuche mich bei der Abfahrt dann zu entspannen, aber es passiert immer wieder unbewusst….
Nun die Frage sind die Griffe evtl. zu dünn, Einstellung falsch?


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. Oktober 2022)

Zur Griffdicke kann ich nix konkretes sagen, aber was mir auffällt ist das dein Bremshebel in meinen Augen nicht optimal positioniert ist (zumindest wenn dein Zeigefinger auch auf dem Trail dort sitzt wie auf dem Foto). Dadurch dass der Finger nicht ganz außen greift, brauchst du mehr Kraft im Zeigefinger zum bremsen. Bremshebel soweit wie möglich nach innen verschieben - dein Finger soll dabei aber noch gerade nach vorne ausgestreckt sein und dass Ende des Hebels umfassen. Wenn der Hebel dafür zu weit weg ist: per Griffweitenverstellung näher an den Lenker ran. 

Ich habe selber große Hände und bin schon lange mit dickeren Griffen unterwegs (Odi rogue) - vorher hatte ich auch mehr Probleme mit fingern/Händen, müsste allerdings mehr die Handinnenfläche gewesen sein wo es bei mir geschmerzt hat. 

Grüße


----------

